# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Timber for skirting/architraves

## erm2706

Hi, 
I'm replacing old skirting/arch with new timber. I'm going the natural look rather than paint and was wondering what the best types of timber are for this purpose. 
I've been quoted prices on meranti and ash however the timber windows/archs are cedar and I was hoping to get something with a closer colour without having to do too much preparation with staining etc. The test pieces I've tried didn't look real hot with ash particularly resistant to accepting the stain. 
I've seen merbau timber decking and the like but never much else in the way of readily available timber for what I need. 
The house is quite old and I will need skirting approx 200mm and arch 110mm. 
Any suggestions?

----------


## drummelars

i think tazzy aok are pretty good or maple is not but not to cheap $$$$$

----------


## rowie

western red cedar. any local reproduction mob who do windows/doors should be able to run some for u.or even real cedar,if ur lucky

----------

